# Norton 360 Cannot Optimize Hard Drive



## DerekYVR (Aug 10, 2008)

I have recently been noticing that my Norton 360 is unable to complete disk optimization because it is getting an error message that my "C" Drive is busy, and to try again later.

I uninstalled and re-installed Norton, and I still get the same error message. Any suggestions on how to fix this issue?


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

welcome to TSF,
here is the new symantec/norton forum

http://community.norton.com/norton/?category.id=nis


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

DerekYVR said:


> I have recently been noticing that my Norton 360 is unable to complete disk optimization because it is getting an error message that my "C" Drive is busy, and to try again later.
> 
> I uninstalled and re-installed Norton, and I still get the same error message. Any suggestions on how to fix this issue?


Hi Derek,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team.

The first thing you should do is to open Norton 360 2.0 and run LiveUpdate to ensure that you have the latest patches and definition files applied.

Secondly, there needs to be a minimum of 15 % free space on your C: drive for the Disk Optimization feature to operate. 

If you do have all updates applied, and have sufficient free space on the drive, please try running the Windows disk cleanup utilities to make sure that your hard drive is not failing.

Lastly try changing the "Automatic" settings in Norton 360 by following the steps in the following document.

Norton 360 Disk Optimization settings

Thank you,
Mike



Thanks,
Mike


----------

